# long waiting for approval letter



## anhhoang (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,
is there anyone here in the same situation with me? My partner and I did our citizenship test in July but we have not received approval letter at all. My friend did her test in August and has received her letter in September. It's very weird. I called Immi department on the other day (of course waited for them in 2 hours). they said my application was still in process and I should not compare my situation with everyone else. 
I believe my situation is more or less the same as majority of people here. I finished Uni here, had Skilled independent visa and then applied for citizenship with my partner. 
Please anyone help or share your experience. 
Cheers
Anh


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

anhhoang said:


> Hi everyone,
> is there anyone here in the same situation with me? My partner and I did our citizenship test in July but we have not received approval letter at all. My friend did her test in August and has received her letter in September. It's very weird. I called Immi department on the other day (of course waited for them in 2 hours). they said my application was still in process and I should not compare my situation with everyone else.
> I believe my situation is more or less the same as majority of people here. I finished Uni here, had Skilled independent visa and then applied for citizenship with my partner.
> Please anyone help or share your experience.
> ...


As far as we understand this is not a factory line processing ... actually far from it. Whether it is two/ twenty or any number of applicants who would have applied together, their progress will not be the same. It depends on the CO allocated to your case / skill under which you have applied / it's availability/ overall health of your application and of course your individual scores. .. There is no straight forward answer which could be applied here... 

patience is the key ... at all times


----------

